# Another Skirt Thread



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I know we have alot of skirt threads already  but- since it is winter- I have realized that I wear my skirts all winter- almost everyday- even my spring skirts- because they are warmer since I wear leggings under my skirts- and it is so much more comfy too! I feel like I get to wear jammies to work hahahah- I have my leggings- brown, black, grey, a tan with orange flowers, and a pair of thermals- I wear them under my knit skirts- brown, black, grey, and my overall jean dress and a jean skirt- 
I then wear my boots- I have a brown pair and black pair-
throw a sweater on- or when I wear I the jean skirt on fridays- a nice sweatshirt- 

and all of the clothing is name brand from thrift stores- like LLbean, and the like...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Your clothing sounds so soft and comfortable. The good feeling of clothing is very important to me. I don't like to be in more pain than I already have. I don't wear skirts but if I could wear one made from a fleece blanket then I'd have 3 or 4 of those I think.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

soulsurvivor said:


> Your clothing sounds so soft and comfortable. The good feeling of clothing is very important to me. I don't like to be in more pain than I already have. I don't wear skirts but if I could wear one made from a fleece blanket then I'd have 3 or 4 of those I think.


That sounds divine- a skirt from fleece! I should try to make one- that would be a great alternative to sweatpants in the winter! I have one skirt that is kind of like jersey material I wear it at night after I change out of my work skirts - and use leggings under it- ...

Oh I forgot- I have been using the legwarmers I won in a give away here- under my skirts too!


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

DD wears denim skirts everyday, except when we insist she wears pants. she loves them. the leggings idea is a good one, i will have to keep an eye open for them. 
i where jeans out and sweats around the house.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Id wear more skirts but I'm obese and we have a huge problem with static in the house.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We all know I wear skirts all day everyday.

I got my fleece lined leggings at Rose's for $6 a pair. Very warm and very comfy!

So today I am wearing..
my black fleeced leggings, my 'winter' house skirt, which is a hideous doubleknit thing in rotten moss green, but thick and warm. I would never, ever wear this thing outside where people could see.. ever.

I have gotten lucky with cashmere sweaters at the thrift store in the men's department. They are ugly, but super warm and very thin.
So I am wearing 2 of those. 
Some fuzzy socks and my knitted knee high slippers with a foam bottom. (thrift store find)
I am pretty toasty.

Skirts are SOOOOO much warmer than pants in the winter. You have a cone of trapped air that is very warm.
I used to suffer from 'corpse tushie', meaning my rear was ice cold for 6 straight months. I mean ice cold to the touch, like touching metal in the winter.
Not for years now.
Aaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm one that wears skirts everyday, absolutely LOVE them, so much more comfy & warm than pants. I do wear bloomers under my skirts & a Jersey knit slip that I made to keep my toosh warm while outside doing chores. I've been making my skirts lately, just simple gathered skirts, then pair them with nice warmy sweaters & socks, Nice.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

knit slips- mmm- I better look into crocheting one!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

darn- all my searches result in the slip stitch!!


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> knit slips- mmm- I better look into crocheting one!


 I should clarify, I got some Jersey Knit material from an Amish Store & made myself a couple of petticoats (slips), they keep my backside warm & toasty.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

cntrywmnkw said:


> I should clarify, I got some Jersey Knit material from an Amish Store & made myself a couple of petticoats (slips), they keep my backside warm & toasty.



Ahhhh got it!
LOL


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Love skirts for summer but not winter. Pants, jeans and long underwear - the best being silk.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Thats how you can tell a city girl from a country girl. On a windy day the country girl will hold her skirt and the city girl will hold her hair.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I make slips of linen, silk, and flannel. Usually these are skirts I find at the thrift store with an elastic band & I just make them my slips. But I have bought flannel sheets and cut out the pattern for a slip as well. If they have a zipper, I just cut it out, hem it and sew hem tape for a ribbon on each side and tie it. In the winter my skirts are more of the ankle length, straight variety to stop the wind. I also love my leg warmers. My skirts are mostly heavier denim or corduroy for winter and lighter denim and cotton for summer. I just found slips that were quilted and looked so warm. I think I'd like to try making one of those, maybe take a flannel slip and quilt either the silk or linen slip to the inside. Making it warmer without adding the bulk. 
God Bless,
jd


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Harriet Carter mailorder also sells fleece leggings and tights.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I just have to ask. When you talk about wearing bloomers and leggings with skirts are you talking about full length skirts? I sure hope so. My neighbour wears skirts that go just to or below the knee and with the leggings and petticoats and bloomers it reminds me of nothing less then a clown costume. On the other hand a full length skirt or culottes looks excellent.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

emdeengee said:


> I just have to ask. When you talk about wearing bloomers and leggings with skirts are you talking about full length skirts? I sure hope so. My neighbour wears skirts that go just to or below the knee and with the leggings and petticoats and bloomers it reminds me of nothing less then a clown costume. On the other hand a full length skirt or culottes looks excellent.


I DO wear mine long, about ankle length. I've ALWAYS loved the long dresses & skirts the women wore "back in the day".


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

I wear skirts all the time too. I feel so much prettier and feminine in them and I realized one time that I didn't feel good about myself when I wore pants. So, to be selfish and self centered just a bit I like to feel pretty. My hubby likes it too. I wear leggings or tights under my skirts, whether they are ankle length or just above the knee. I don't wear ankle length too much anymore because I am short and a little chubby and they make me look like an oompaloompa. But they are nice and comfortable. I have gotten rid of all my pants except for about 3 pairs of just in case I need to do something around the farm that might not be appropriate to do in a skirt (running the chainsaw). I love my skirts and yes I feel warmer in winter with my skirts and leggings. Oh, emdeegee, sounds like she is sporting the lagenlook or mori girl look which is actually very popular. Blessings, Kat


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

DD's denim skirts are ankle length... she has an affinity for historical fiction


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

manfred said:


> Thats how you can tell a city girl from a country girl. On a windy day the country girl will hold her skirt and the city girl will hold her hair.


I guess I must be a city girl,lol,lol. The hair gets in my face...however no skirt is hardly ever worn ...I can't imagine crawling into the rabbit cages head first with just my feet sticking out wearing a skirt:hand:..my neighbors might not appreciate it and I would be so embarrassed..leggings or not:facepalm:


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

redneckswife said:


> I guess I must be a city girl,lol,lol. The hair gets in my face...however no skirt is hardly ever worn ...I can't imagine crawling into the rabbit cages head first with just my feet sticking out wearing a skirt:hand:..my neighbors might not appreciate it and I would be so embarrassed..leggings or not:facepalm:


Living in west Texas I would spend most of my time holding onto a skirt! Wind blows here most of the time usually at a pretty good clip. I think they are pretty but since I spend so much time working around the ranch they would be a problem. :ashamed:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My DD loves skirts, so I made her a slip out of an old flannel sheet for winter. I made it on the same pattern I make her tiered skirts. Just made each "strip" a few inches shorter then that pattern and skipped the fourth tier. I get the sheets cheap from Goodwill 

When I wear skirts, I go for ankle length. DD likes them long that way, too.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

chickenista said:


> We all know I wear skirts all day everyday.
> 
> I got my fleece lined leggings at Rose's for $6 a pair. Very warm and very comfy!
> 
> ...


" corpse tushie"! Love it!ound:


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

I did wonder how you skirt wearers were getting along considering some of you seem to be having a very bad winter!
I've been wearing a skirt with leggings and it really does keep me warmer than my usual jeans. Trouble is, I spend a lot of time climbing over electric fencing and they're not really practical for that.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> I just have to ask. When you talk about wearing bloomers and leggings with skirts are you talking about full length skirts? I sure hope so. My neighbour wears skirts that go just to or below the knee and with the leggings and petticoats and bloomers it reminds me of nothing less then a clown costume. On the other hand a full length skirt or culottes looks excellent.



All my skirts I wear with leggings and the like are at least to my shins- if not ankles


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

cntrywmnkw said:


> I DO wear mine long, about ankle length. I've ALWAYS loved the long dresses & skirts the women wore "back in the day".


 Me too. I love long skirts and dresses and particularly culottes. With boots they look fantasticl.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I had to chuckle at myself! 

I was thinking that, after you all listed the clothing you layered on, I'd be in trouble! If I had to lift a skirt up and remove layers of undies and stuff to use the bathroom, I wouldn't have to use the facilities any more.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I mainly wear skirts but if I try to wear leggings or tights, the skirt catches on them and after a few steps, especially on windy days, the skirt gets wrapped around and I end up tripping. How do you all who wear leggings/ flannel slips manage to walk in them? What prevents the skirt or under skirt from snagging on the leggings and getting wrapped around?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

A slip.
I never used to get what they were for when I was a kid.

Now..I know.
I have some skirts that are fine without them, but one skirt will kill me in 3 steps if I don't wear a slip.
So.. I went to the thrift store a few years ago and bought one.
Now I can walk in that skirt.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Belfrybat said:


> I mainly wear skirts but if I try to wear leggings or tights, the skirt catches on them and after a few steps, especially on windy days, the skirt gets wrapped around and I end up tripping. How do you all who wear leggings/ flannel slips manage to walk in them? What prevents the skirt or under skirt from snagging on the leggings and getting wrapped around?


As Chickenista said, slips or petticoats are the answer. I wear the jersey knit slip or petticoat & knee socks in winter under my skirts & am able to walk & do ALL my chores in long skirts.

Seems like a lot more of us ladies are wearing skirts, I LOVE IT!! As others have said before, I feel better & am just more comfortable in a skirt & apron.


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm so envious. I will try one more time!


----------



## emilie (Nov 14, 2013)

I wear skirts all the time. I haven't wore pants for 6 years. Skirts are so comfortable and easy to wear.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

emilie said:


> I wear skirts all the time. I haven't wore pants for 6 years. Skirts are so comfortable and easy to wear.


LOL,lol. I'm just the opposite..pants are so comfy for me...I haven't worn skirts in 10 years....except to funerals.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

redneckswife said:


> LOL,lol. I'm just the opposite..pants are so comfy for me...I haven't worn skirts in 10 years....except to funerals.


I'm with you...can't wear skirts very often. I have a just-above-the-knee length denim one I'll wear now and then, and sometimes I wear dresses, but that's about it. I love pants! I sit cross legged much of the time, and skirts are not good for that.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I confess- I have sweatpants on today- lol- but they look like dress pants- and it is friday so I can kinda get away with it- 
I would have a skirt on- but I need to do a load of laundry


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have pants that I wear for hardcore outside stuff like butchering or weedeating, but that's it.
It's been 3 or 4 years since I started wearing skirts.
Before that?.. it had been well.. forever since I had worn a skirt.
I wore them to church as a kid, but then it just never occurred to me again.

Then I stumbled on a gorgeous cotton skirt at dollar general for a couple of bucks.
I bought it thinking I might use the fabric for something else, but tried it on because it was a screaming hot day.

And that was that. 
All skirts all the time.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

redneckswife said:


> LOL,lol. I'm just the opposite..pants are so comfy for me...I haven't worn skirts in 10 years....except to funerals.


Heck, I don't own a dress or a skirt!


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I wore a calf-length denim skirt with leggings to do the afternoon farm chores and I have to say, it was so much warmer than wearing jeans and I didn't fall over anything. I've just sorted through my skirts and found some nice ones I've bought from charity shops(some I'd forgotten I'd bought) so, could be the start of a new regime.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Kaitlin said:


> Well, I wore a calf-length denim skirt with leggings to do the afternoon farm chores and I have to say, it was so much warmer than wearing jeans and I didn't fall over anything. I've just sorted through my skirts and found some nice ones I've bought from charity shops(some I'd forgotten I'd bought) so, could be the start of a new regime.


awwww- a convert! LOL

I need to hit up the thriftstore- I have a 50% off everything coupon- I need to use- I could use it as a good excuse to get more skirts!


----------



## katgen (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so happy to see this thread! I think it was a sign for me to start wearing my skirts again. I wear them in the summer when I can wear flip flops. I don't usually wear them in the winter though. I need to find some leggings/tights to wear under them and get me some boots. I have been wanting to get some boots for a while now but was afraid DH would laugh about it. But, if it's a good fit with a skirt, he'd be perfectly okay with that. He loves me wearing skirts. What kind of boots do you wear with your skirts? 

Also, what kind of shirts do you all wear with the skirts? In the summer around the house I had a few short sleeve shirts that looked good with them. I have a few sweaters for winter but those are more dressy. I stay at home and wear a lot of tshirts.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a pair of brown boots that look like motorcycle boots they are calf height- from a thriftstore- they are LL Bean- I love them- and a pair of Black knee high boots and Brown knee high boots- that are more work fitting- ( I work in an office) .... 
If I am home- and it is cold- I will wear a long sleeve tighter shirt with my tshirt over it-
or a sweatshirt if it will match- and I have some old sweaters I don't mind wearing too


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

here are my ll bean ones- I love these! I got a deal- they were 7 bucks at the thrift store
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LL-Bean-Bro...43175?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2f82d5a7


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

My way of keeping warm in pants..vs skirts and leggings...ahhh, bib Coveralls,,lol,lol. So does that make it a cheat?lol


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

I am finding skirts more comfortable to wear but have not worn them much this winter. Maybe I will give it a try. I mostly have lighter cotton skirts though. What do you wear for winter, denim? I also wondered about doing outside chores. 
I just made an A-line skirt out of some grey wool I had left from an earlier project. I am going to try to make a matching vest to go with it. It is softer wool, not scratchy but I will most definitely need a slip underneath! I can wear that for sure.
A couple of women mentioned making slips. Is there a good pattern for that? 
I will have to pick up some leggings too. I still don't like to see the girls walking around with just leggings on for pants. I think they should have a skirt over those too. Luckily DD thinks so too!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

HTWannabee--I have patterns for undergarments, slips included, but if I can find a flannel, linen, cotton or silk skirt either straight or flared with an elastic waist, at the thrift store, then that becomes my slip. I have found dresses of the same fabrics and just cut the top off and either added elastic, or slit down the side seam, then hemmed it and sewed cotton hem tape ribbons to just tie it.
I wear muck boots with my skirts for chores.  But Becka---those boots you linked are soooooo nice. I would love to have those.
When I go to the store, it's plain brown flat, tie up shoes with my leg warmers.
I've chosen to wear skirts and dresses for over 15 years now. I do have a couple pairs of jeans for when I ride my horse, or have to help Dh when working around machinery, augers & PTO shafts. If it is below zero with a wind chill, then carhart coveralls is the choice for chores. I love my carharts!  
Normally when I do chores and outside work like today--I layer up. I have warm socks, the leg warmers, flannel slip, corduroy skirt, long sleeved top. The next layer is a goose down vest and heavy insulated barn coat. Stocking hat, preferably wool and a woolen scarf. My muck boots and fleece & leather mittens with a spare pare of those yellow work gloves in my pockets. (never know when the first pair is going to get wet) Usually I'm quite toasty when I get back inside but after that, if I'm cold I throw on a sweater. Today, in addition to taking care of the critters, which generally takes about an hour, I swept out and tidied up where I keep bags of feed, mucked out a couple of stalls, spread straw, checked hooves, & secured some water buckets. Was out there almost 3 hours. Stayed quite warm. 
For those who would like to wear skirts, be encouraged ---it can be done.  You just have to find the right combination that will work for you. Oh, & be fore warned---there are fences and wires that love to catch your skirt and rip it. I have several skirts I wear just for chores that are mended have patches on them. Some are getting to have quite the quilted look. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks jd and all! I am finding this thread very encouraging!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

For more encouragement, we have a couple of other threads on this subject..
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...side-families/488150-skirt-wearin-ladies.html

and

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...ountryside-families/412206-winter-skirts.html


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

Day 2 of wearing a skirt - and it still works! SO much warmer than jeans. Yes, I am a convert!:grin:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yay!!!
It IS so much warmer, isn't it!?
Congrats on being warm and comfy!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

can I just say that I am plain olde encouraged that people are responding to the thread? I had no idea that people were NOT tired of the "skirt Threads"


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't you have a bunch of bulk at the waistline with all of those skirts, slips, and leggings?

I would really love to wear long, flowing skirts, but I can never find a skirt that doesn't make my hips and waist look huge.


----------



## katgen (Aug 25, 2010)

chickenista said:


> For more encouragement, we have a couple of other threads on this subject..
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...side-families/488150-skirt-wearin-ladies.html
> 
> and
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing these other links! I've spent some time on them and looking at the links provided in them. DH is getting excited at the thought of me in skirts again!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

mammabooh said:


> Don't you have a bunch of bulk at the waistline with all of those skirts, slips, and leggings?
> 
> I would really love to wear long, flowing skirts, but I can never find a skirt that doesn't make my hips and waist look huge.


 
That would be from elastic gathered skirts.
I can't wear those. The extra gathering makes me look horrible!

I look for skirts without the elastic and gathering.
No bunching and no added fullness to the parts that don't need it.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I only wear Cato skirts just because I like the way the fit and I always know what size to get. I like wearing my skirts but wear them much more in warm weather. I wear them on Sundays in the winter and always put a pair of blue or black thermals on under them. Lol, I always feel a bit like Granny Clampett when I have to wear my big boots with them though. Doesn't stop me :gaptooth:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

When it is pouring rain and I wear my big ol black barn boots/galoshes to the grocery store all I get is envy!:grin:

Women stop me to say that they wish they had boots to keep their feet dry.
I guess they are too worried about opinion to put theirs on, but admire my not giving a hoot.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

chickenista said:


> When it is pouring rain and I wear my big ol black barn boots/galoshes to the grocery store all I get is envy!:grin:
> 
> Women stop me to say that they wish they had boots to keep their feet dry.
> I guess they are too worried about opinion to put theirs on, but admire my not giving a hoot.


We live in a very rural area, to see someone dressed in anything other than work clothes is stare worthy. But last time I ran into the store wearing snake chaps I did get people asking about them and wanting to know where I got them..


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I am a little puzzled as to how a skirt is warmer then jeans. A skirt is still open at the bottom and the cold air swirls around your legs. I wear jeans with long underwear or tights or leggings underneath and they are definitely much warmer then a skirt especially when tucked into your boots. On the other hand a skirt on a warm day is very comfortable and cool.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

http://angrychicken.typepad.com/angry_chicken/2008/07/5-minute-skirt.html

Check out the above link for a super easy and comfy skirt. Perfectly tailored to fit you! It makes a great slip too.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> I am a little puzzled as to how a skirt is warmer then jeans. A skirt is still open at the bottom and the cold air swirls around your legs. I wear jeans with long underwear or tights or leggings underneath and they are definitely much warmer then a skirt especially when tucked into your boots. On the other hand a skirt on a warm day is very comfortable and cool.


I think it has to do with hot air rising, your heated body air stays trapped in the "bubble" the skirt creates.

I've tried both - jeans with thermals and a skirt with thermals. The skirt is definitely warmer any day of the week. I wear ankle length skirts.

As for the cross legged - I have a few skirts that are very full and I can sit cross legged in them very comfortably and still stay completely modest.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't understand how you can do farm chores, whatever kind you have, both safely and modestly. A longer skirt will drag in bedding or hay, climbing a ladder is immodest and dangerous in a skirt, handling large animals is going to be a problem if they step on your skirt or the wind starts it flapping, it will drag on the ground when you bend over cleaning stalls, milking,or gardening. A gust of wind is going to be cold if it goes up your skirt. I don't think it would be safe to get on and off equipment with a skirt that could catch on things. If your DH or kids do the outside chores and yours are mainly in the house maybe it would be as comfortable as jeans but not for me and I don't need skirts to iron either. I guess I just don't understand it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Women have done all sorts of work in skirts for thousands of years.
And I do mean thousands.
And they managed.
They even swam in skirts.

The wearing of pants is fairly new to women, about 100 year since the idea was introduced seriously but truly less that it became common and really recent that it became prevalent.. since the 60's really.

And it is somewhat new to men. It wasn't until horseback became truly common that men stopped wearing skirts and a majority of men and women on the planet still only wear skirts. Yep... wearing pants is just a western thing.

It just happens. When you wear a skirt you deal with everything just fine.
You have to keep an eye out. I did stick a pitchfork through my chambray skirt once.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

hillbillygal said:


> I only wear Cato skirts just because I like the way the fit and I always know what size to get. I like wearing my skirts but wear them much more in warm weather. I wear them on Sundays in the winter and always put a pair of blue or black thermals on under them. Lol, I always feel a bit like Granny Clampett when I have to wear my big boots with them though. Doesn't stop me :gaptooth:



LOL- I feel the opposite wearing the boots- I feel like I am more trendy- LOL- DH always tells me how cute I look with the boots and skirt! hahaha

the bulkiness I don't wear really thick leggings- they don't need to be with the skirt overtop- I carry all my weight in my belly so my skirts are usually elastic- but not gathered- more of a knit with a comfy elastic waistband- my hips and rear are the smallest thing about me LOL- my belly is more covered and hidden with the skirts


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Molly Mckee said:


> I don't understand how you can do farm chores, whatever kind you have, both safely and modestly. A longer skirt will drag in bedding or hay, climbing a ladder is immodest and dangerous in a skirt, handling large animals is going to be a problem if they step on your skirt or the wind starts it flapping, it will drag on the ground when you bend over cleaning stalls, milking,or gardening. A gust of wind is going to be cold if it goes up your skirt. I don't think it would be safe to get on and off equipment with a skirt that could catch on things. If your DH or kids do the outside chores and yours are mainly in the house maybe it would be as comfortable as jeans but not for me and I don't need skirts to iron either. I guess I just don't understand it.



I don't really have chores outside- I work in an office- so I can not speak to that- BUT- that being said- I certainly do NOT buy skirts that need ironed LOL- mine are knit or cotton or fleece...


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I do a lot of the barn chores and drive the equipment. I'm such a klutz I be afraid I'd hook my skirt on something on the tractor and do a face plant- or worse! If it works for you, go for it!


----------



## katgen (Aug 25, 2010)

One bad thing about looking at a thread 2 1/2 years old is that a lot of the links don't work anymore.  I will be looking up how to make a wrap skirt tomorrow since that seemed to be a popular link that doesn't work anymore. 

I wore a skirt all day today! To church and then to the commissary to do our major grocery shopping. I couldn't help but notice that a few soldiers seemed a bit nicer than normal with me in my long skirt than if I had worn jeans. I know my DH likes to see me in the skirts and has been so excited at the thought of me picking up wearing them again. Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

I agree men treat women in skirts differently. They notice and are more polite and helpful. It's almost as if there is this ingrained instinct that a woman wearing a skirt is special, a treasure to be admired and cherished. My hubby loves coming home to me in skirts. I try to get all my nasty dirty outside chores done in the morning and then come in the house, shower and put on my nicer clothes for him to come home to a clean and feminine wife. It inspires him to do the more nasty, hard chores outside and I don't have to ask (nag) as much as I used to before when I wore pants/shorts and looked like I had been rolling in the mud all day long. Chores aren't that hard in a skirt, sometimes I just have to remember to gather my skirt around me when climbing on and off the tractor. That has become second nature almost and I usually don't even think about it. Same with milking..before I sit down I gather my skirt. About the only time I wear pants is to run the chainsaw, which fortunately I don't do much of. I have work around the farm skirts and in the house/town skirts. The work around the farm skirts are the ones that have been patched a number of times or might have grungy hems from walking through the mud or all those other little stains and tears that farm work does to clothes. My cycle of clothes goes like this...I buy town skirts, town skirts get a stain or something that makes them no longer fit for town, they then become farm skirts and when they are beyond use for that they become cleaning towels/rags. I get a lot of use from my skirts and I love it. I have also noticed that I feel more confident, pretty and feminine when I am wearing my skirts and I love feeling that way about myself. I never felt pretty in pants, just uncomfortable. My greatgrandmother wore skirts/dresses every single day of her life on the farm. Grandaddy said there wasn't a day that went by that she didn't wear her corset also. She gardened, tended livestock and even helped round up cows on horseback....all wearing a skirt. I have even ridden wearing a skirt. Not my preferred riding habit, but it can be done and isn't that difficult. I love seeing that there are so many women out there like me. I am surrounded by women who only wear pants and think I am just nuts. Blessings, Kat


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

I wore a skirt all day yesterday. After church I just changed into a homemade denim skirt. I will say it was a challenge keeping the hem clean doing chores since it was a muddy day with the snow melting but I figured if I had pants on they would be getting dirty too. There really is no difference. I have "clean" pants and "chore" pants so skirts will be the same way I suppose. It was a beautiful day here for a change so DD and I went for a walk in the afternoon. I just put sneakers on and we headed down the street! It was a very comfortable day. I may be the only one around here doing so but I felt the support of HT women across the miles!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I guess I just figure because I have to wear shorts or leggings under a skirt anyways (to prevent chafing), I may as well just wear pants. :grin:


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a couple of wrap skirts that I live in during the summer, but haven't tried winter-time skirts yet. I used to wear them plenty, but now find tights too uncomfortable after a long day (and too hard to pull up and down for bathroom trips), and I don't own any leggings. I'd kind of like some, so I could get more use out of my skirts, but I find it very difficult to find long enough ones.
I admit, much of my personal feelings bout wearing a skirt all of the time are based on the whole "feminine women wear skirts" ideology. I don't WANT people to look t my clothes and think I'm more delicate or ladylike simply because of what I'm wearing. I'm simply NOT delicate or ladylike...!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't know if this will work or not- but I took a pic of my favorite skirt I am wearing today- it is a 2 layered skirt- I wanna make one -but anyway- I have my thermals on and my fav boots


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

katgen said:


> One bad thing about looking at a thread 2 1/2 years old is that a lot of the links don't work anymore.  I will be looking up how to make a wrap skirt tomorrow since that seemed to be a popular link that doesn't work anymore.


Sorry about that. If you can't find it online send me a PM with your email address and I will email you a copy of the PDF with the instructions.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I am sitting in the waiting room waiting for my son at the eye doctor right now and I decided to wear a skirt. It is a three-tiered thing I found at the thrift store a few years ago. I think it might be ok if it was summer and I could wear flip flops or sandals and a tank top or t-shirt, but, right now I feel like a huge frumpy Amish woman.

I would like to be comfortable wearing skirts, but I feel like they draw a lot of attention. It might be because of the fact that I grew up in a very strict Baptist household and was forced to wear dresses and skirts all of the time. So, to me, wearing pants (and shorts!) represents rebellion and freedom. I know it sounds wacky, but I've always been an odd one!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I started wearing skirts 3 yrs ago- when I was hooked on Big Love- on HBO lol- I grew up Baptist- and I am member of a Methodist church now- but the whole Modest look appeals to me alot- and it works for me- I totally get it though that it might not for some too


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

I've only gone back to wearing skirts/dresses again about 3yrs ago, before that, jeans/shorts, I grew up in jeans & shorts, which, in the 50's & 60's was "radical", but then I did grow up in Southern California, but I can still remember ALL my aunts & my grandma in dresses, on the farm, when we'd go back to ND to visit during the summers. They did EVERYTHING, butcher, milk, help with field work, till & plant garden, muck barn, etc, all in dresses, so when I got off the truck (I used to be OTR truck driver), I switched to dresses & now skirts. I make my skirts, simple gathered skirts or a variation of the 5 panel walking skirts. I have skirts for town & skirts for chores & I LOVE them, it's all a matter of what you're comfortable with. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I love skirts but they don't love me back. Maybe when I lose weight and get back to my 'normal' size. 
In warm weather, I LIVE in dresses. Simple tank style dresses....knee length when my legs aren't all beat up, longer ankle length when they are. 
Comfy, cool and cute. Usually I don't care about anything other than comfort with my clothes 
Hard work around the farm means ratty shorts and tshirts, though.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

cntrywmnkw said:


> I've only gone back to wearing skirts/dresses again about 3yrs ago, before that, jeans/shorts, I grew up in jeans & shorts, which, in the 50's & 60's was "radical", but then I did grow up in Southern California, but I can still remember ALL my aunts & my grandma in dresses, on the farm, when we'd go back to ND to visit during the summers. They did EVERYTHING, butcher, milk, help with field work, till & plant garden, muck barn, etc, all in dresses, so when I got off the truck (I used to be OTR truck driver), I switched to dresses & now skirts. I make my skirts, simple gathered skirts or a variation of the 5 panel walking skirts. I have skirts for town & skirts for chores & I LOVE them, it's all a matter of what you're comfortable with. Just my 2 cents.



Absolutely- this is all about what a person is comfy in!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I wore my skirt out to the barn a while ago with my boots and long johns and, I must admit, I was toasty warm. It was a very odd feeling, though, to have to pay attention and make sure the goats didn't eat my skirt and be mindful to not let it catch on anything.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ha! Hubby just walked into the kitchen after work, looked me up and down, and asked if I was off to "a re-enactment". He then asked what in the world possesed me to put THAT on. I giggled!


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

cntrywmnkw - 
"I make my skirts, simple gathered skirts or a variation of the 5 panel walking skirts."

I was looking around today for a pattern for a panel skirt. Can you recommend anything?


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

HTWannabee said:


> cntrywmnkw -
> "I make my skirts, simple gathered skirts or a variation of the 5 panel walking skirts."
> 
> I was looking around today for a pattern for a panel skirt. Can you recommend anything?


I sort of made my own pattern, I just opened my material up (full width machined edges, my material was 45") & cut it to the length I wanted skirt to be, then measured the full length (cut edge to cut edge), divided that into 5 equal panels, took those & tapered the "waist edge" some so waist wouldn't bunch, sewed all panels together, hemmed, put in a couple of "pleats" facing toward center back, so the back kind of has a small gathering, then put in elastic waist. I think there is a pattern for the Victorian walking skirts, but this was just my own simple version of it. So far I've made 3 like this. I've been using a poly/cotton blend & it's great to work with, I get it from an Amish store, Belmont Fabrics in Paradise, PA. PM me if I can help you in any way.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

cntrywmnkw said:


> I sort of made my own pattern, I just opened my material up (full width machined edges, my material was 45") & cut it to the length I wanted skirt to be, then measured the full length (cut edge to cut edge), divided that into 5 equal panels, took those & tapered the "waist edge" some so waist wouldn't bunch, sewed all panels together, hemmed, put in a couple of "pleats" facing toward center back, so the back kind of has a small gathering, then put in elastic waist. I think there is a pattern for the Victorian walking skirts, but this was just my own simple version of it. So far I've made 3 like this. I've been using a poly/cotton blend & it's great to work with, I get it from an Amish store, Belmont Fabrics in Paradise, PA. PM me if I can help you in any way.



I live in Pa- not too far from Paradise- I mean closer than SC- do you order online from them?


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> I live in Pa- not too far from Paradise- I mean closer than SC- do you order online from them?


No, it's an Amish store, so just phone. You can call them & request a price list of all their fabrics, they're really inexpensive. I've been getting their "Perma Blend Broadcloth" 45" wide for $1.98/yard. It's nice material, have also gotten their Premium Broadcloth 60" wide, it's only $3.50 or so/yard. Their phone # is: 717-768-3301. They've got lots of different materials. I like my skirts long & full, so I usually use 3 1/2 - 4 yards of material for my skirts, but then that's me. PM me if I can help you in any way. Good Luck.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Trying to come up with a polite way to say this. As a 32 year old sometimes Lutheran, is there a way to keep folks from thinking I've made some substantial religious changes when I wear long skirts? In our neck of the woods pretty much the only reason a younger woman would wear a long skirt outside of a formal occasion is for a religious purpose. 

DH likes them, but I farm full time. While I can't see wearing long skirts working for me in the winter for work, I can see doing a lot more skirt wearing if it ever warms back up!


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Caitedid said:


> Trying to come up with a polite way to say this. As a 32 year old sometimes Lutheran, is there a way to keep folks from thinking I've made some substantial religious changes when I wear long skirts? In our neck of the woods pretty much the only reason a younger woman would wear a long skirt outside of a formal occasion is for a religious purpose.
> 
> DH likes them, but I farm full time. While I can't see wearing long skirts working for me in the winter for work, I can see doing a lot more skirt wearing if it ever warms back up!


This is just MHO, but, I think, dress the way YOU feel comfortable, people are going to think what they want, no matter what you wear.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

cntrywmnkw said:


> This is just MHO, but, I think, dress the way YOU feel comfortable, people are going to think what they want, no matter what you wear.


Agree- I learned a few yrs ago to wear what I want - cause it makes me comfy! 
like today- I have on knee high socks ( grey striped-with pink and purple stripes)- a long black knit skirt(thrift store)- black knee boots(clearance)- a pink sweater (thrift store)and then a white cardigan sweater(a friend gave me - it was her 90 yr old mothers LOL- she knows I like older "vintage" clothing)


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ya know...I might just become a skirt convert if I can showcase funky kneesocks. I LOVE kneesocks!!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

In my 3 or so years of skirt wearing, no one has approached me and asked about religion.
Now.. they make think I am religious, but have never said.

And I think what I pair with the skirts negate any such thoughts.

Here, the religious that dress in skirts.. well... um...
they pair them with tennis shoes or the skirts/dresses are from very old fashioned material or very inexpensive and badly colored material.
and some of my shirts or sweaters are a bit more low cut than what they wear and in the summer I am rocking the tank top with the skirt.

And I have my boots ($1.50 thrift store boots of the most awesome, butter soft leather, but they are definitely real working boots) and I wear sandals out in the summer. I have naked toes!

There is just a difference. I don't think anyone would mistake me for a devout dresser.
And I see other women in skirts too.. it is easy to tell who is an office worker, a hippy type () and who is just super comfy! Me!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

mammabooh said:


> Ya know...I might just become a skirt convert if I can showcase funky kneesocks. I LOVE kneesocks!!!


Hahahah- I bought them it was set of 2 pair- about 5 yrs ago and now I have a reason to wear them!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Caitedid said:


> Trying to come up with a polite way to say this. As a 32 year old sometimes Lutheran, is there a way to keep folks from thinking I've made some substantial religious changes when I wear long skirts? In our neck of the woods pretty much the only reason a younger woman would wear a long skirt outside of a formal occasion is for a religious purpose.
> 
> DH likes them, but I farm full time. While I can't see wearing long skirts working for me in the winter for work, I can see doing a lot more skirt wearing if it ever warms back up!


Reading the posts after yours...I agree. Funk it up a bit. Knee socks, work boots, embellish the skirts....I have recently fell in love with altered clothing and once I get my gumption up I am gonna play around with the clothes and stuff I bought at thrift stores to play with.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

cntrywmnkw said:


> No, it's an Amish store, so just phone. You can call them & request a price list of all their fabrics, they're really inexpensive. I've been getting their "Perma Blend Broadcloth" 45" wide for $1.98/yard. It's nice material, have also gotten their Premium Broadcloth 60" wide, it's only $3.50 or so/yard. Their phone # is: 717-768-3301. They've got lots of different materials. I like my skirts long & full, so I usually use 3 1/2 - 4 yards of material for my skirts, but then that's me. PM me if I can help you in any way. Good Luck.


Is this the kind?
http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/Prod/BC0854-charcoal-broadcloth-bolt


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

cntrywmnkw said:


> I sort of made my own pattern, I just opened my material up (full width machined edges, my material was 45") & cut it to the length I wanted skirt to be, then measured the full length (cut edge to cut edge), divided that into 5 equal panels, took those & tapered the "waist edge" some so waist wouldn't bunch, sewed all panels together, hemmed, put in a couple of "pleats" facing toward center back, so the back kind of has a small gathering, then put in elastic waist. I think there is a pattern for the Victorian walking skirts, but this was just my own simple version of it. So far I've made 3 like this. I've been using a poly/cotton blend & it's great to work with, I get it from an Amish store, Belmont Fabrics in Paradise, PA. PM me if I can help you in any way.


Can you post a front and back picture of the skirt you made?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

chickenista said:


> And I think what I pair with the skirts negate any such thoughts.
> 
> Here, the religious that dress in skirts.. well... um...
> they pair them with tennis shoes or the skirts/dresses are from very old fashioned material or very inexpensive and badly colored material.
> and some of my shirts or sweaters are a bit more low cut than what they wear and in the summer I am rocking the tank top with the skirt.


:hysterical:. You know, that is the case where I live too...I had thought about posting that , but alas I was afraid I'd get in trouble:fussin:..lol,lol

When you "funk up" the skirt with some kicky stuff...I can see where their would be no doubt that it wasn't a religious reason...

If some of you are offended about me mentioning religion....my stepchildren's mother is a religious extremist who wears such type clothing...and my stepkids wear such clothes...so it's funny to me...because it's familiar..meant no disrespect


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

I went into our little town on a mission today to see if I could stock up on winter weight long skirts. Came back with 2 long, very good quality denim skirts, a long white slip with a flounce, edged with broderie anglaise and 2 belts, all for under Â£10 - no idea what that is in dollars but it's cheap! I am now set up for the rest of the winter!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

The only ones who have asked about my religious proclivities were.... the Amish. Which is pretty funny to me! :bouncy: Admittedly on that day I was wearing a long skirt *and* had my hair up in a bun because it was hot, hot, hot outside!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like long skirts but don't find them very often, so what I do a lot is buy the shorter skirt and then find another skirt of matching (or not) color, cut off the waist band, measure for the length I like and sew it to the bottom of the first skirt. 
I've even taken a pair of jeans that fit, cut off the legs and add the skirt. I especially like these as they have the pockets I like for carrying my pliers and whatever else I need to stick in them. And they lay flat, not so poofy like the elastic waisted ones.
I can't seem to find womens knee high socks that fit right & stay up, so if I get knee highs, it's usually the wigwam brand of mens white cotton, tube socks. They do stay up. I guess that's why I like the leg warmers so much better. They stay up (well, most of the time, til they get too stretched out) my skirt doesn't stick to them and I do love the different patterns. I do have plain ones, brown, black, blue when needed. If I don't happen across them at the thrift store, I order them from a dance catolog.
And now that I've learned how, I can knit them myself.
You know, I stopped caring what others thought a looong time ago. My clothing is modest, kept clean, neat & simple, meets my needs and is comfortable for the life I lead. If one thinks I dress the way I do because of (whatever reason---fill in the blank) it's really no big deal to me. I've never been one to care about fashion and all it's bother. 
Like another said, I have good clothes that become chore clothes that become quilt pieces or other craft projects and what is left over becomes a rag for cleaning or animal use.
I'm not offended by anyones' comments here in this thread or bringing up religion. I have found what works best for me and don't mind sharing. I respect others choices. I like hearing skirt ideas from other women.  I hope I have helped.
God bless,
jd


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

It seems to me there are a lot of reasons for wearing long skirts. There's comfort and warmth, a feeling of being more feminine, modesty, religion and perhaps a bit of historical romance in that our forebears wore long skirts/dresses and coped with EVERYTHING!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Our fore bearers did not have motorized equipment, or the kinds of tools we do today. If you are going to wear long shirts, or bell bottoms for that matter, you have to be very careful not to get caught on something and hurt. The same is true for handling large animals, if you have a problem and your horse or cow is standing on your clothes.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> Is this the kind?
> http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/Prod/BC0854-charcoal-broadcloth-bolt


Kinda, the store I get my material from does NOT have a website, It's called Belmont Fabrics, all they have is a phone #, but, you can call & ask them for their fabric price list & they have samples, 50 cents for first one, 10 cents for each additional ones up to a max of 70 at one time. I've ordered both the Premium Broadcloth, the Jubilee & the Perma Blend broadcloth from them, so far have been VERY happy, lightweight & easy to work with, but yet seems to wear like iron. I listed their phone # in a previous post.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Can you post a front and back picture of the skirt you made?


I'd love to, but haven't been able to yet. Can't seem to be able to get pics to upload.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

cntrywmnkw said:


> Kinda, the store I get my material from does NOT have a website, It's called Belmont Fabrics, all they have is a phone #, but, you can call & ask them for their fabric price list & they have samples, 50 cents for first one, 10 cents for each additional ones up to a max of 70 at one time. I've ordered both the Premium Broadcloth, the Jubilee & the Perma Blend broadcloth from them, so far have been VERY happy, lightweight & easy to work with, but yet seems to wear like iron. I listed their phone # in a previous post.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Can you post a front and back picture of the skirt you made?


As requested, here are pics of one of the skirts, color not so true, it's really a pretty burgundy. 

View attachment 22515


View attachment 22516


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I love that quilt too!


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> I love that quilt too!


Thank you, I made that a couple of years ago for my boy friend for Christmas, it's a "RAG" quilt.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Molly Mckee said:


> I don't understand how you can do farm chores, whatever kind you have, both safely and modestly. A longer skirt will drag in bedding or hay, climbing a ladder is immodest and dangerous in a skirt, handling large animals is going to be a problem if they step on your skirt or the wind starts it flapping, it will drag on the ground when you bend over cleaning stalls, milking,or gardening. A gust of wind is going to be cold if it goes up your skirt. I don't think it would be safe to get on and off equipment with a skirt that could catch on things. If your DH or kids do the outside chores and yours are mainly in the house maybe it would be as comfortable as jeans but not for me and I don't need skirts to iron either. I guess I just don't understand it.


You learn to tuck up your skirt into your waistband there is a reason many women used to wear wide leather belts. Eve. Riding a horse you can pull the rear of your skirt thru your legs and tuck into the front of your waist. Women didn't walk thru rivers with their skirts dragging they would tuck them up. Even just grabbing the hem and pulling it up to shorten the skirt so it is about knee length.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I haven't been to the Thrift Store in like a month- I have a few dollars- so I am going to go to the one that accepts cash at lunch today to look for some more skirts... I am beginning to feel like I need a few more- having only 4 or 5 to wear to work- If I was getting them from a regular store- then I wouldn't get or look for more- but at a buck each- I can not get the material that cheap


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

HOTW said:


> You learn to tuck up your skirt into your waistband there is a reason many women used to wear wide leather belts. Eve. Riding a horse you can pull the rear of your skirt thru your legs and tuck into the front of your waist. Women didn't walk thru rivers with their skirts dragging they would tuck them up. Even just grabbing the hem and pulling it up to shorten the skirt so it is about knee length.


Exactly!! I do this very thing everytime I'm out in the yard doing any/all chores. I've weed wacked, tilled garden, doctored animals, mowed, every thing, all in a skirt, I just tucked some of the hem into waistband & away I went.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Gonna bring down some wrath upon my own head....................


When I saw the header for this thread I thought it was going to be the guys discussing all of the lovely HT ladies here. :runforhills:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

welp- Thrift store prices have gone up LOL-
but they were having a sale- everything was half off- 
I got 
5 skirts
3 knit tops
5 sweaters
4 quilted sleeveless vests

for 19 bucks


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> welp- Thrift store prices have gone up LOL-
> but they were having a sale- everything was half off-
> I got
> 5 skirts
> ...


Wow! Nice score, Becka, :goodjob: Wish our thrift stores were that good, ours not so much.


----------



## katgen (Aug 25, 2010)

I bought some knee high socks the other day at Target (they were even on sale!) and have worn them with my skirts. I didn't have any leggings or anything on under the skirt, just the knee highs and still stayed plenty warm. I'll still be on the lookout for some leggings and more socks though.


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm amazed at how well the leggings/skirt combo works for keeping warm. I must admit to wearing jeans for the first time for a week today as we have torrential rain and high winds. I wasn't anywhere near as warm.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have put a lot of thought into the warmth thing over the years.

I have come up with jeans/pants are in contact with your skin or your long johns all the way down and across your rear.
This allows for the transfer of heat from your body to the atmosphere/air/wind.

The skirt is not in close contact with your body all the way down and it gives that cushion of air space to act as an insulator.

I think of it like single pane window vs a double paned window and the difference in insulation.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

cntrywmnkw said:


> Wow! Nice score, Becka, :goodjob: Wish our thrift stores were that good, ours not so much.


....

we have 3 thrift stores the goodwill is pricier than target lol- the St Vincent De Paul- the one I went to - skirts are 3 bucks- well they were half off- 

there is another one but it is only Thursdays- and is always packed- so I only go like once every 4 months.

I have been staying out of the stores- cause it means I spend money- but I needed some clothes- I have been clearing out stuff I don't wear- 
2 of the knit shirts are Athleta they are 98 bucks each- I got them for like 1 each it blos my mind what people will pay- I got grey and maroon..
here is what they look like
http://athleta.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=84117&vid=1&pid=930168022


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

At first I thought this thread was about making skirts. Now I'm a convert! Don't have too many long skirts as I haven't found any I like. My husband loves the look, but I hate the way most look. So I paired a sleeveless dress I love with leggings, my favorite white sweater, stole a pair of hubby's long socks, and BAM! You ladies made me into a winter skirt believer.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

It is really cold and snowing here- I have on black Capri leggings, a stretchy knit skirt that is really hippie looking- it is all black and fades into grey and there is a tye dyed band in the middle of orange and green- I put on my long-sleeved cuddledud shirt and a grey t-shirt- wore boots when I went out- Hubby is loving that I am wearing skirts even on weekends LOL- he told me today- ( he was away since Friday) you are so cute- I forget how cute you are sometimes-after 10 yrs of marriage and 3 yrs of dating before- he still thinks I am cute


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Another instance where a skirt beats pants for warmth- last night before bed I was standing and looking out the window, right above the heat vent... so all that toasty air went up my skirt instead of just circulating in the general area of my pants. 

I think chickensista might have the right idea for why it's warmer. But if you need real warmth try wearing a skirt over long johns and jeans!


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

Lots of second-hand skirts here seem brand new. Perhaps they were bought with the idea of a more feminine look but it never happened or perhaps they were bought as a present which wasn't appreciated. Whatever, all the better for me!


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

I found a few in my closet. Too small, but going to add elastic. Tiny friend gave them to me.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

one of the skirts I got was a gorgeous blue paislely ankle length Lands End- it has some burnt orange in it- and HUGE pockets- I love when skirts have pockets!!! I have it on today with brown leggings- and a blue turtleneck with my new burnt orange sleeveless vest- whole outfit cost me 7.50 LOL!
The leggings were 4 bucks on cleareance
1.50 skirt
1 for turtleneck
1 for vest

I love our St Vincent Depauls- they have the best high end clothing


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Becka03 said:


> one of the skirts I got was a gorgeous blue paislely ankle length Lands End- it has some burnt orange in it- and HUGE pockets- I love when skirts have pockets!!! I have it on today with brown leggings- and a blue turtleneck with my new burnt orange sleeveless vest- whole outfit cost me 7.50 LOL!
> The leggings were 4 bucks on cleareance
> 1.50 skirt
> 1 for turtleneck
> ...


Could you post a picture of your outfit? I am having trouble not looking/feeling frumpy. Today I am just hanging around the house and I am wearing an ankle-length, brown, three-tied thin (like a maxi skirt) skirt, royal blue polo shirt, hot pink fleece sporty jacket (fitted at the waist), and a pair of Duluth Trading Co. Tube socks. None of the colors go together, as you can imagine. I am looking quite homely...especially since I need a shower and my hair is in a bun!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am going to try- I should have written what I did last time LOL
Here's to hopin it works


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

My hair is pretty flat today and I am not NOT good at posing for pics at all!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Looking good, Becka~!!
Your boots look like mine, a bit.
And you look warm and toasty!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I wish the colors from the skirt would have shown up better


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

That looks a really nice outfit, Becka.
I'm really glad to have got some nice second hand clothes recently - it means I can wear them to do farm chores in and not worry if they get worn or damaged. I really hate being in baggy, washed out unflattering clothes, even for farm work - it just puts me in a bad mood all day.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

That looks lovely! I really need to branch out more. I always see things that look nice on other people, but can't seem to find those items when shopping for myself. Perhaps I need a personal shopper.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

mammabooh said:


> That looks lovely! I really need to branch out more. I always see things that look nice on other people, but can't seem to find those items when shopping for myself. Perhaps I need a personal shopper.


Thank you so much! 

I try to look at pieces of clothing and imagine how to pair them with things in my closet- since I pretty much exclusively shop in thrift stores- a normal store overwhelms me- too many options- thrift stores only have one of the item LOL-and it has to be in my size hahahah


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

Love the outfit! A bit green with envy, here.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

WriterontheHill said:


> Love the outfit! A bit green with envy, here.


Aww thanks- I spent the day in sweatpants today- at 145 am my youngest got the stomach bug- so I was cleaning the bathroom and giving him a bath at 2 am called in sick- I slept on the couch with him and had no motivation to even get out of my favorite sweatpants LOL- I did make homemade chicken noodle soup for him- with homemade noodles- which I haven't had time to do lately...
tomorrow off to work though- I think this was a 12 hour bug or 24 hour - not sure too tired LOL to do the math~


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

My compliments on your outfit, very nice.


----------



## katgen (Aug 25, 2010)

My hubby just commented that he thinks I've been in a skirt all week so far and is loving it. I told him if I didn't start the day in a skirt, I ended up in a skirt by the end of the day. I think I wore jeans once this week.  I need to find a few more shirts to go with my skirts for the cold though. I also have found I love wearing the knee high socks. I wore some cold weather leggings yesterday and felt colder with them on than if I didn't have them on so I think I'll stick with just my long socks. Thanks for the motivation to start wearing skirts this winter!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Okay...after reading all the posts...I tried it yesterday. Must start by saying I'm a cold natured person.

I wore a corduroy skirt(ankle length), flannel leggings, tank top with a long thermal and then a sweater over it. I also wore wool knee socks and my boots that have fur on the inside. Of course I wore a heavy coat also.

I like to try others ideas but when I am outside...I am outside for 2 hours in the morning and 1 1/2 hours in the evening between 2 fields that the wind blows straight across. 

Gotta say...I froze my "can" and legs off. I came back inside an hour into in the morning and changed back to pants and cover-alls and was warmer.

I'm glad it works for some of you...but outside exposed with it below freezing and a vicious windchill ...there is no way I could tolerate a skirt no matter how layered I was.

Jeans and cover-alls for me.

It was an interesting experiment though..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

redneckswife said:


> Okay...after reading all the posts...I tried it yesterday. Must start by saying I'm a cold natured person.
> 
> I wore a corduroy skirt(ankle length), flannel leggings, tank top with a long thermal and then a sweater over it. I also wore wool knee socks and my boots that have fur on the inside. Of course I wore a heavy coat also.
> 
> ...


LOL- oh no!!!! I am sorry you froze your can off!!!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Well.. in crazy temps and winds like that nothing could ever beat coveralls.
Seriously.
Anything but coveralls would be dangerous.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Blech...I tried on ELEVEN skirts and five dresses at goodwill yesterday and came home with ONE skirt. I must be the weirdest-shaped chick in all of Creation.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

mammabooh said:


> Belch...I tried on ELEVEN skirts and five dresses at goodwill yesterday and came home with ONE skirt. I must be the weirdest-shaped chick in all of Creation.



I know I am weird shaped LOL- alot of my skirts don't look right until I actually pair it with a certain top... could that have been it?

I know I can not wear alot of the ( which I would love to be able to) thick canvas- duck cloth type khaki skirts? They all have zippers like pants- and it is super uncomfortable.. but I see them all the time in the goodwill- must mean not alot of people can wear them LOL-


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I think I'm just gonna have to break out the sewing machine!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I honestly can't remember the last time I wore a skirt. I do agree though that jeans are NOT warm in the winter.

My winter uniform is my custom black winter weight riding pants (they are windblock polartec, kind of matt silky fine knit on the outside/fleece inside), knee high black Muck boots and a hip length black Carhartt jacket.

I'm a 5' 10" red head, so the post about reactions from men in town and feeling feminine kind of made me giggle, I think the reaction I get is a mixture of intrigue and mild fear, works for me..lol.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

my winter farm clothes are....-40 snow pants water and windproof(haha and I live in TN)the only thing underneath is a pair of Thermal Cuddl Duds. I absolutely love those things and own 6 pairs. I wear silk long underwear shirt, and a fleece shirt and a fleece jacket, a pair of merino wool socks and Bogs. This is the only thing that i find that keeps me warm...I own 2 pairs of coveralls and I freeze....and I definitly cant wear jeans even the flannel lined.

I did buy some skirts and a few dresses that I have started wearing after reading one of the other threads but not out in the cold to do chores. I do like them though to wear out and I plan on buying some for this summer.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> I honestly can't remember the last time I wore a skirt. I do agree though that jeans are NOT warm in the winter.
> 
> My winter uniform is my custom black winter weight riding pants (they are windblock polartec, kind of matt silky fine knit on the outside/fleece inside), knee high black Muck boots and a hip length black Carhartt jacket.
> 
> I'm a 5' 10" red head, so the post about reactions from men in town and feeling feminine kind of made me giggle, I think the reaction I get is a mixture of intrigue and mild fear, works for me..lol.



well just reading the description of you LOL- I instantly thought- Wow- she sounds gorgeous and the outfit sounds cool!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

today- I did wear my brown leggings with my long jean skirt- and a long sleeved green tshirt- with a brown quilted vest- I changes out of the skirt though- cause it was too much like wearing jeans and after sitting all day- I needed my sweat pants-


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> well just reading the description of you LOL- I instantly thought- Wow- she sounds gorgeous and the outfit sounds cool!


Thanks, I was a runway and leg model when I much younger (had a contract with Revlon) but now my face would sink ships, not launch them...time is not kind


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> Thanks, I was a runway and leg model when I much younger (had a contract with Revlon) but now my face would sink ships, not launch them...time is not kind


awww- we are our own worst critics!!!
I am sure you are still gorgeous!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ha! I remembered when I last wore a skirt AND found a pic 

It was September 2011 at my best friend's wedding..that's me kneeling in black and white on the lower left, with my husband and our dog, Nigel


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

what a nice picture!!! looks like gorgeous day to have gotten married on!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I headed to my DH's cousin's 30th b day this weekend- 6 hours away- I secretly dreading it- it is me-and my SIL who are both 42 and my Step daughter who is 25- they are so stylish- and the cousin is married to a millionare- the dinner party is at a place called the black diamond lounge- now- mind you- this cousin- I adore her- she wants me there - she and i get along awesomly- and I am pretty comfortable in my own skin - but there is a part of me- that feels the need to run and get my eyebrows waxed- get my nails done and buy some pricey outfit- cause i am pretty sure I am not going to fit in with the other guests- 
this cousin and I banter back and forth and nag at eachother on FB- not in a bad way- like there was a pic of her on the beach she just had her hair done- I said on the pic.. hey Merideth- nice hair I love it- oh and BTW- that purse you are holding cost more than my groceries this month LOL
she replied- You just want my hand me downs- which is a inside joke cause the first time she met me- she brought a bag of clothes for my stepdaughter- who was 15 at the time- and they were too big- so guess who got them? me- LOL- so now she gives me all her hand me downs- DH is convinced she wants her ******* wanna be homesteading cousin there cause she is craving that normalcy- of live- not the yacht jet setting lifestyle- LOL- 
I told her what the heck (but used the double hockey stick word) does this ******* wear to a place called the Black Diamond Lounge? Can I wear my overalls that are a dress? 
she said- I don't care if you come naked I just want you there!

I realize I am rambling- but I honestly need to get more comfy with the idea of mingling with all the richie riches- LOL- 
I will be wearing a skirt though I know that much!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

and I am taking her homemade Wine Jelly- which she requested as a gift from me-LOL-


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

We love our skirts and have lots of them.......use to wear Nordstrom suits and pants, high heels and perfect hair to corporate job until I left to have the children and never went back. Skirts are by far the best clothes I've ever worn. Homesteading and skirts are perfect pair 

blessings......:thumb:


----------



## squirrelwhisper (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW! that is a nice skirt, wish I knew how to sew. 

I saw your explanation in post #90, but was just don't get it. 




cntrywmnkw said:


> As requested, here are pics of one of the skirts, color not so true, it's really a pretty burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 22515
> 
> ...


----------



## squirrelwhisper (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL, I am just like you, I see things,like them, but not sure how they would look on me. Also,I can not put colors together for the life of me :ashamed:. Unless the outfit comes as a set (top and bottom) I am lost. I must have been absent the day they taught how to put colors together.



mammabooh said:


> That looks lovely! I really need to branch out more. I always see things that look nice on other people, but can't seem to find those items when shopping for myself. Perhaps I need a personal shopper.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I've decided to try my hand at sewing a skirt. I can't sew a lick but I've found a pattern that looks easy enough and I figure if I can't make it work on the machine I will just stich it by hand and use some fabric glue to make it work. But I have to admit that I'm only doing it for two reasons; one is, the skirt is made to have two sides to it so if one side gets dirty I can "hide" the dirt by turing it around. The other reason ... until the tomato plants are tall enough in the field - I have got to find an easy way to tinkle without dropping my shorts. I'm too close to the road when I'm in the field and too far from the house to be traipsing back and forth several times a day! 

Here's the skirt: http://www.sewastraightline.com/2010/03/domesticated-skirt.html


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmmmmm....

I really like that skirt.
I like mine longer but that is easy to change.

Hmmmmm......
I wonder how it looks on women that aren't that thin?

I like that you could do really great color combos with it too.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Love the reversible, wrap skirt:thumb:


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I cut it a bit longer. I'm also SUPER short waisted (like all legs and boobs which was a lot easier to pull off when I was younger and gravity hadn't set in so well) so I plan to tie it low on my hips instead of at my waist. Otherwise I would look like I was wearing a potato sack tied in the middle-which isn't a good look even if the cow is the only thing that sees me in it. I don't know about not being thin ... I think it has such a wrap to it that it almost looks like an apron. You could even make it wider and wrap it all the way around. IDK-I'm by far a seamstress! 

I can't say that I made it a bit longer because I didn't really read the fine print about having to make the bias tape. THAT came from left field .... so I'm stuck at that part right now ... but I did find some super cute matching material at Hobby Lobby and bought it in two colors. I'm pretty excited ... if I can just work around the bias tape. Surely I can come up with something. Like baling twine, right??


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Absolutely!
Baling twine would be a look, especially if you coordinated the orange with the other colors in the skirt.
Sure would last forever too.

And I am also ridiculously short-waisted.
There is about 1/4 of an inch between my lower rib and my hip bone.

Sigh.......


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

if my waist was shorter- it would need to be so filled LOL!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I've got high hips and a short waist too, and I can't seem to find any skirts that look decent...except one knee-length denim skirt. I'd love to wear some flowy maxi dresses, but they all look like mumus on me. :facepalm:


----------



## squirrelwhisper (Jul 3, 2011)

Me too! Chickenista! Hard to find clothes that fit properly.



chickenista said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> And I am also ridiculously short-waisted.
> *There is about 1/4 of an inch between my lower rib and my hip bone.
> ...


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm going to attempt to make a patchwork skirt. Have any of you seen Mountain Family Robinson? The mom wore one in that. I looked them up and they are also referred to as "hippie" skirts. Lol.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

MDkatie, if you love your denim skirt, you could take it apart and make a pattern from it...or use it as a pattern, i have done that.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Paisley,Chicken,Becka,Katie,Squirrel....I am so grateful to read this thread today:bouncy:.

I have never known anyone else with this problem....I have it too. 

Short waisted women are out there:bandwagon::bouncy:...I'm not alone:nanner:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

redneckswife said:


> Paisley,Chicken,Becka,Katie,Squirrel....I am so grateful to read this thread today:bouncy:.
> 
> I have never known anyone else with this problem....I have it too.
> 
> Short waisted women are out there:bandwagon::bouncy:...I'm not alone:nanner:


 
Oh yeah.. we exist.
And some women look at pics of models and wish for.. lots of things or their eyes are drawn to a certain part of the model's body.
For me, my eyes are drawn to the waist.. the looooong curved waist and the gentle spread to the hips.
Sigh.
Never gonna happen here.

Made being pregnant interesting though.
It was all out front.
Certainly no room on the inside to carry.
(and my hips never opened or spread either so I also carried completely above my hip line..egads. you have no idea)


Oh.. and fingers! I always look at women's fingers. I have teeny tiny little fingers, so I notice a woman with long graceful fingers.
I (hereditary thing) am missing a bone in my wrist to that my pinky fingers are offset and MUCH lower than my other fingers.
If I set a ruler on the top of my pinky finger, there is an inch before the ruler meets the top of the next finger.
and my pinky finger is less than 2 inches long.

It means that I can fold my hand almost in half and easily slide it into jars though.
I am sure a very distant ancestor needed to be able to do that..repeatedly, so now we carry a gene for one less bone in the wrist.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

chickenista said:


> Oh yeah.. we exist.
> And some women look at pics of models and wish for.. lots of things or their eyes are drawn to a certain part of the model's body.
> For me, my eyes are drawn to the waist.. the looooong curved waist and the gentle spread to the hips.
> Sigh.
> ...


that is interesting! DH is in love with my hands and feet- my 10 yr- his hands are almost bigger than mine! and my feet- well they are so small- and have such a high arch that I can make them look like 'Barbie" feet hahah that is what DH says anyway- it is ridiculous- but- my brother- he tells everyone he calls me the Hammer- don't let the small hands fool you- the boney little things hurt more cause they are so concentrated hahahaha!! I punched him alot growing up
I never looked but my pinky finger is just under 2 inches!
weird- cause i wash all the canning jars when we can! I don't think I am missing a bone though


----------



## RebelRunFarm (Jan 8, 2014)

Chickenista my hands are the same way!!!! Also this thread inspired me to try skirt wearing so y'all wish me luck!!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Well clearly I'm a freak. Long legs, no waist, and freakishly long fingers.  I have my great-grandmother's hands; definitely not getting these things inside a small jar! Oh-and size 10 feet that I've had since 5th grade. But that is the Amazon gene that the women on both sides carry; in all the old, old pictures of the females that came before me the women would dwarf their men. They were thick, stout and strong. Mean as a snake, too - but with redeeming qualities. Guess that can be a good thing-but I think sometimes I need to work on not being so quick to do things myself. Would be nice to be little and helpless ... every once in awhile.  Not too often though ...


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I am sorry but I am laughing at your alls responses. I have the Olive Oyle figure. So when I was young and built like a stick, I really wished I had some curves. I would have been so jealous of everyone then.

But my mom's friends would all tell me, "Just you wait, when you're our age, you'll be glad for your figure."
It was hard to believe them then. But it is easier for me to wear clothes. I have long, legs and a long waist as well as a long neck. 
But even when I was pregnant, I carried it all out front, the babies never went above my ribs. My poor mother and sisters all have short waists and they said they were just full of baby and it was hard for them to breathe at the end. I didn't have that problem. I was also the only one who didn't have to have C-sections, though both my sissys' did. We all have large babies, 8-9 lbs.

Maybe dresses would fit better than skirts? There are lots of blogs were women wear dresses for a week and you might could get some ideas from them. I know it's easier to make skirts, but actually a simple dress isn't really hard. I make all of my own, since I wear cape dresses, but I couldn't sew very well when I started making them.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

What is a cape dress?
I am off to google! 
I love wearing dresses too- as much as skirts!


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

Becka03 said:


> What is a cape dress?
> I am off to google!
> I love wearing dresses too- as much as skirts!



A good place to go to and learn more about them and how to find patterns to make one is Homejoys blogspot. Gina has a post on Monday November 11, 2013 on how to sew a cape dress and find a pattern. I know Gina, she is the wife of a minister in one of the churches I attend. She isn't in my church, I live about 1 hour south of her. But she is very sweet and helpful.

I hope this will explain it better.


----------



## squirrelwhisper (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh I am off to that blogspot, I like cape dresses:sing:. I see that people sell them on Ebay, but since Ebay took away the money order option, I have not been able to purchase things on there for quite a while now.



mountainlaurel said:


> A good place to go to and learn more about them and how to find patterns to make one is Homejoys blogspot. Gina has a post on Monday November 11, 2013 on how to sew a cape dress and find a pattern. I know Gina, she is the wife of a minister in one of the churches I attend. She isn't in my church, I live about 1 hour south of her. But she is very sweet and helpful.
> 
> I hope this will explain it better.


----------

